# Blazers v. Nuggets Game Thread



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

16-13 so far in the first.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Channing Frye with 10 points (5-6 shooting), 4 rebounds and a block half way through the first quarter! Looks like it's his turn to have a big game.

BNM


----------



## kressmi (Dec 12, 2007)

thats fantastic can't wait until they fix this Comcast issue.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Frye is unconscious tonight. 14 points in 10 minutes so far.

And Frye just took a charge ... he's just unreal tonight.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Who is this Channing Frye character? How and when did we acquire him?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Channing 14 pts now, in the first quarter! 15 is his season high, and that's for the whole game.

(edit): His rebounding high is 8, and he's at 4 right now.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Frye up to 14, 5, 1 on 7-8 shooting!

BNM


----------



## kressmi (Dec 12, 2007)

is Lamarcus wearing Channings jersey?


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I was worried they'd give that call to Melo. That foul they called for Melo against Roy earlier was atrocious.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm so happy to actually be able to watch a Blazer game every once in a while! Frye is unconscious so far.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

And Frye is on the bench? WTF? He hasn't used any energy all season and we're putting him on the bench?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

McMillain once again shows that he knows zero about gametime coaching. I don't care what your regular rotation is, I don't care who you have sitting on the bench, if one of your guys is red hot and bombing from all over the floor you don't take them out. You just don't. It's one of the first things you'd think a coach would know.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Someone didn't read the scouting report on Jones ... that open 3 was just too easy.

Okay, so a whole lot of someones didn't read the scouting report.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Blazers hitting wide open shots. This is something I've never seen before. We'd be up by more if Najera wasn't also hitting his jumpers. Something I've also never seen before.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Frye's EFF for the first quarter = 19! - 14 points, 5 rebounds, 1 block, 0 TO, 7-8 FG.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

And, in 10 minutes that makes his EFF/40 tonight 76.00!

BNM


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Way to go Frye!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Smart move by Nate getting Frye off the court before he reverts to his normal game and stinks it up. Got him in and out and looking good. First time a coach has managed that in 2 years.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

NateBishop3 said:


> McMillain once again shows that he knows zero about gametime coaching. I don't care what your regular rotation is, I don't care who you have sitting on the bench, if one of your guys is red hot and bombing from all over the floor you don't take them out. You just don't. It's one of the first things you'd think a coach would know.


I don't have a problem with it in this case. The guy was 7-8 mostly from the outside, I would bet that there was a pretty good chance he was going to miss his next shot. Remember the guy sucks. At least that is what most of the posters here say.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Poor Jarret Jack. Four turnovers already.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Poor JJ? He's the only current Blazer I'm just not a fan of. Everyone else knows and accepts their role. When free agency comes for JJ, I don't see him saying that he'll stay and accept his role on the "white" squad. I think he finishes his season here and is dealt, if he's not dealt in February.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

wastro said:


> Poor Jarret Jack. Four turnovers already.


at least he's outplaying kleiza lol.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Is Roy playing terrible or getting bad calls? I see 2-10 shooting so far on stats


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

He's just not shooting well.

But he has 3 boards and 4 assists so far, so he's making up for it ... kind of.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Resume said:


> Is Roy playing terrible or getting bad calls? I see 2-10 shooting so far on stats


He is throwing up bricks and he is wide open.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, Frye comes back in and hits again.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Dang, again, if it's not one player it's another.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Season high for Channing already, how much more can he score?


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Time to get out of the zone

Nice seeing a guy who's both knees were in worse shape than one of Oden's get three dunks on us in a row. Even nicer seeing our offense keep pace with three dunks in row.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jones nails a 3!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm reading the game log over at Sportsline:

Kenyon Martin slam dunk
Kenyon Martin slam dunk
Kenyon Martin slam dunk

I'm thinking maybe stopping that action would be good.

(edit): halftime lead of 12 pts 61-49, not too bad.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Our defense looks like ****, but we have a double digit lead. Freakin' awesome!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

61 points in the first half! Not bad.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

And outrebounding them 23-12, with 9 offensive boards compared to 2.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

if frye could play defense he might actually be dangerous.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

One thing about Roy, if he is cold he needs to keep on shooting, because eventually he starts hitting. Blazers are not going to continue shooting this well from the outside. Denver knows that. But so far so good. We do have some shooters!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

we've got a big lead at half-time on the road. i think they've got us right where they want us :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but I TOTALLY knew they'd be up by 12, shooting 58%, and outrebounding the Nuggets by 10 at halftime. Duh!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> if frye could play defense he might actually be dangerous.


Surprisingly, he's had a few good defensive plays by taking charges... Now lets work on stopping Kmart from practicing his dunks. But Frye had an amazing half, and props to Nate for playing him heavy minutes, as well as Roy for trying to find him.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> we've got a big lead at half-time on the road. i think they've got us right where they want us :biggrin:


LOL yeah good point


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok who who had Portland by 12 at the half and scoring 60+ points?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ProZach said:


> Surprisingly, he's had a few good defensive plays by taking charges




i thought those were questionable calls, but props to him for stepping in at least.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

rx2web said:


> Ok who who had Portland by 12 at the half and scoring 60+ points?


denver really playing lazy defense for some reason.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That second charge on Frye was VERY questionable. He still still sliding and didn't start falling over until after the whistle. I was surprised to see the refs call it.

I hope I hope I hope he keeps it up -- or at least cools off only slightly -- in the second half!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Travis did pretty well in that first half: 6 points, 3 boards, 2 assists, 2 steals.

Too bad Martell looked horrible.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Ummmm .... Portland by 17? I'm not sure how to react.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

chairman said:


> *He (Roy) is throwing up bricks* and he is wide open.


Did he catch what Martell had?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

wastro said:


> Ummmm .... Portland by 17? I'm not sure how to react.


be afraid, be very afraid :clap2:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

20 pt lead!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

haha blake killing his former team, like he did against us last year


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

That darn Frye. He's as bad as Outlaw.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

wastro said:


> Travis did pretty well in that first half: 6 points, 3 boards, 2 assists, 2 steals.
> 
> Too bad Martell looked horrible.


isnt he still sick?


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

76 to 56, Portland lead? Is ESPN Gamecast malfunctioning again? 

Must be, it has Frye shooting 9/12 for 18 points and 7 rebounds.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Not sure how sick Martell is. He hasn't had a BAD game, but he hasn't been great.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

OMG frye you're hot shoot the dang ball


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Getting a little chippy. We need to keep up the aggressive play.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

When Denver started gaining on us, I got a little nervous. Then I looked away for a moment, looked back, and I saw this:










Somebody help us! I don't think we can recover from that.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

90 points at the end of the 3rd. HOLY.

EDIT: 92, my bad. HOLY!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

And that is shooting a very human 35% for treys.... who would have guessed that the Blazers would score so many because we *dominate* the boards against Denver?

iWatas


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Blazers2121 said:


> 90 points at the end of the 3rd. HOLY.
> 
> EDIT: 92, my bad. HOLY!


That is pretty insane.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Smart move by Nate getting Frye off the court before he reverts to his normal game and stinks it up. Got him in and out and looking good. First time a coach has managed that in 2 years.


Wow, that's as close to a compliment as I can recall from you, Maris. :clap:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

nate needs to realize that we can't go with 2nd unit against starters here


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Entity said:


> When Denver started gaining on us, I got a little nervous. Then I looked away for a moment, looked back, and I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, brings back memories of the old Paul Westhead days.

BNM


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Wow, that's as close to a compliment as I can recall from you, Maris. :clap:


Happy to have the opportunity. :clap:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Blazers2121 said:


> 90 points at the end of the 3rd. HOLY.
> 
> EDIT: 92, my bad. HOLY!


Yeah, and combined with the 29 point 4th quarter against Utah that gives the Blazers 121 points over their last four quarters (29, 30, 31, 31).

BNM


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Can this game end any sooner?
This Denver team is making me nervous...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

644 points must be some kind of record for points scored in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

13 point lead. Getting nerve wracking.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I am nervous as well. We really should be fine, but a close game is not a good idea!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice effort so far. I actually saw a bit of the game while eating dinner with the family at Chili's in Wilsonville.

Now, back to my regularly scheduled blackout...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Most times, I wouldn't sweat a 13-point lead. But we're in Denver, and Iverson has scored 14 in the quarter -- and there are still six minutes left.

It might as well be a one-point game.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

are we losing it????


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

I can't watch!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Resume said:


> are we losing it????


Nah,

Denver is on a run now. Most NBA games are a series of hot and cold streaks by both teams. It's Denver's turn now. We just need to hit a couple hots to break their momentum and go on a little run of our own and the game will be over.

BNM


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Alright, last half of the fourth now. Time for 71.4% FG Brandon Roy to show up.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks 'Melo.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok... 16 points... Feeling a bit better.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Why are they playinhg "It's all over" already in Denver? Oh, cuz Jones says so!! Up 16 with 3 left.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

OK, up by 15 with three and a half minutes to go. Its not like Denver is killing us, in spite of Iverson getting hot, they've only outscored us by four in the quarter.

BNM

Oops, I need to learn to type faster.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Huge shot and another huge game by James Jones.

BNM


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone else taking advantage of the seats and buffet on friday?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm still too scared to celebrate yet.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Up 18 with 2 and a half minutes left! We are about to be .500! How long has it been since we've been .500 this far into a season? 7 in a row.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

seriously this is one of the most impressive regular season wins, maybe the most impressive, in the last 5 years.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Roy is amazing. He's had an off shooting night, but he still has 26 points and 10 assists. Even when his shot is off, he finds ways to help his team win.

BNM


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not. WOOOT 7 in a row! 

(You guys can hunt me down and hang me if the Blazers lose.)


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Make that 26 and 11.

BNM


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Anthony with 20 steps for the dunk! Slight exaggeration, but still a travel.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

And they just threw in the towel.

7 in a row baby!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

How they played tonight was going to speak volumes about the team. 

Not many Blazer teams in the last 3-6 years has played well in Utah and Denver. For this team to beat them *both* on the road..

wow.

Whodathunkit?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Any chance Brandon Roy wins Western Conference POW for the second straight week? His numbers are down slightly from last week, but still pretty darn good and he lead his team to a 4-0 record.

BNM


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

So now only two games out of first place in the NW Division? Wow... 
And now at .500! whoo hoo!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Huge shot and another huge game by James Jones.
> 
> BNM


Jones and Outlaw may be the best bench combo in the NBA right now.

As I caught a few minutes of the game at Chili's, I was thinking "dang, this team is long and lean on the perimeter".

The zone may be the answer?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Guys, we're at .500. First win in December since Feb. 2003. Two games behind Denver in the Northwest Division. Three road wins in a row. Four wins without LaMarcus Aldridge. Channing Frye with 20/9. One game out of the playoffs. 7-1 in December.

Guys, I don't know what to do with this. These guys don't have Oden or Z-Bo. They're supposed to be worse than last year.

It's like the Twilight Zone in Portland. I don't know how to explain it. It's all so unreal.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Mwuahahah We Rock


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Incredible. I thought Denver was the Blazer's kryptonite. Well done.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Fiiiiiiiiive Hundread.. Punks!!!


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

This is simply amazing. 7 in a row, with the next 3 games at home AND Aldridge back! 

GOOD TIME TO BE A BLAZER FAN!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

All of this while listening to Dragonforce, out of school for winter break, and am looking forward to going to the next 3 games this week. I couldn't be much happier right now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, unbelievable! Not only win in Denver but dominate the whole game! 7 in a row against good teams. You can't take away from the wins in any way!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I wonder how this team would fare right now against Boston, Phoenix or San Antonio if we were to play them today.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Brandon Roy on NBA TV, sweet!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

The only downside has been the decline in Webster's game. He has had one great game in this stretch and the rest are so-so.

This is simply because James Jones is simply a much better option at this point in every phase of the game. Does this make Martell expendable?

I hate to lose Jones off of the bench, but if Martell is benched I can sense another funk is in his future. One he may not be able to get out of in Portland.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

The Rose Garden will be rocking tomorrow! This team is rolling, and now we're going to add our leading scorer and rebounder back into the mix?! Happy days are here again! :yay:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

PapaG said:


> The only downside has been the decline in Webster's game. He has had one great game in this stretch and the rest are so-so.
> 
> This is simply because James Jones is simply a much better option at this point in every phase of the game. Does this make Martell expendable?
> 
> I hate to lose Jones off of the bench, but if Martell is benched I can sense another funk is in his future. One he may not be able to get out of in Portland.


Martell was sick the previous two games (following his Utah game) and, for all we know, he might still be recovering from the flu.

He didn't have a great game tonight, but his funk has been ... excusable.

But here's the thing ... Portland is averaging more than 100 points/game during this stretch. Martell doesn't NEED to be a huge scorer. Portland has a dangerous bench, which has won a ton of the games during the streak.

But I don't see Nate bringing Jone into the starting lineup. Why change what works right now?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

PapaG said:


> The only downside has been the decline in Webster's game. He has had one great game in this stretch and the rest are so-so.
> 
> This is simply because James Jones is simply a much better option at this point in every phase of the game. Does this make Martell expendable?
> 
> I hate to lose Jones off of the bench, but if Martell is benched I can sense another funk is in his future. One he may not be able to get out of in Portland.


I agree but Webster had the big game in Utah and got the Flu after that game and hasn't been full strength since. I think he is almost well now and didn't play great tonight though. I still think we have 3 really good SF's and they all can contribute.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

booooo they just cut on roy to switch to the laker game


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

wastro said:


> Guys, we're at .500. *First win in December since Feb. 2003.* Two games behind Denver in the Northwest Division. Three road wins in a row. Four wins without LaMarcus Aldridge. Channing Frye with 20/9. One game out of the playoffs. 7-1 in December.
> 
> Guys, I don't know what to do with this. These guys don't have Oden or Z-Bo. They're supposed to be worse than last year.
> 
> It's like the Twilight Zone in Portland. I don't know how to explain it. It's all so unreal.


I presume you mean first win in Denver since Feb. 2003!

That's OK, wastro, I'm excited too.

I actually was so jumpy a few times I had to switch over to _60 Minutes_(interesting program on G/L service personnel).

Idiot Denver announcers called Travis "Charles Outlaw". 

Man, how long has it been since we've had this much fun watching the Blazers? And we STILL have Greg Oden waiting in the wings!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

wastro said:


> Ummmm .... Portland by 17? I'm not sure how to react.


:drool2::bsmile::rock:

That was me. Like you, I'm not really sure what else to do. This is all so new and unfamiliar. I might go take a drug test tomorrow, you know, just to be sure I wasn't injected with some hallucinogenic substance a few weeks ago.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

By the way, until tonight, Denver was 10-3 at home.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> I agree but Webster had the big game in Utah and got the Flu after that game and hasn't been full strength since. I think he is almost well now and didn't play great tonight though. I still think we have 3 really good SF's and they all can contribute.


I am pulling for Martell but Jones is getting his minutes now. I just worry that Martell will slip back into his funk that hindered him in the past once things weren't going his way.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

The Blazers have had so many offensive weapons that not all of them have been needed every game. I'm really thinking you can't shut down just one or two Blazers and expect to win.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

crandc said:


> I presume you mean first win in Denver since Feb. 2003!
> 
> That's OK, wastro, I'm excited too.
> 
> ...


haha yeah that was my bad.

And what is it with no one knowing Travis Outlaw? His mug on Yahoo is of Bo Outlaw, the Denver announcers called him Charles Outlaw and the ESPN guys called him Tracy Outlaw earlier this week.

But I'm with you ... this team is FUN to watch. They're playing incredible team ball lately. I haven't seen this good of Blazers basketball in three or four years. I'm loving it! :clap2::biggrin::yay::clap::lol::cheers::worthy::biggrin::yay::clap2:

By the way, to those worrying about Martell, he's still shooting about 42% this year, which is a few percentage points above what he did his first two years. He's making progress. Baby steps ...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

WOW!

Nice win by Portland tonight, now the big test comes tomorrow night against New Orleans at the Garden. Will Portland match tonight's out put against the Hornets? I'd think that it would be much easier to play the back end of a back2back at home. You really have to feel good night now being a Blazer fan, this is some great basketball by a young team.

Is Aldridge back tomorrow? Jones and Outlaw have been awesome and what got into Frye in the first half or better yet, what happen to him in the second half. Simply.......AWESOME! :clap:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Aldridge is hoping to come back tomorrow.

I'm a little nervous about the Hornets game, but then again, I've been a little nervous about pretty much every game ove the past two weeks. So what do I know?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

crandc said:


> Idiot Denver announcers called Travis "Charles Outlaw".


Man, how many announcers and graphics guys are going to mess up his name this year? 

I have a feeling they'll be getting it right before the season is over!!

:yay:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

wastro said:


> haha yeah that was my bad.
> 
> And what is it with no one knowing Travis Outlaw? His mug on Yahoo is of Bo Outlaw, the Denver announcers called him Charles Outlaw and the ESPN guys called him Tracy Outlaw earlier this week.




Well the Denver announcers also claimed that they hadn't seen a Blazer team with this much confidence in ten years. By my math, that includes the teams that went to the WCF. Somebody didn't do their homework... tsk tsk.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Someone should bring a sign that says "Hey Announcer guy, it's TRAVIS Outlaw, not Bo Outlaw"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

friggin frackin'


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

the denver announcers however were much easier to listen to than rice lol


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm also a litle worried about NO tomorrow. They have been a lot better then I thought and are even a better road team this year. One good sign about the Blazers right now is we have beat the two teams in our division Den/Utah. If we are going to make the playoffs we need to beat them and come in at least 2nd place in the conference.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Brandon Roy reminds me more and more of Grant Hill when he was younger. Maybe not quite as athletic, but his mid range game, his ability to distribute the ball and basically run the offense as a swingman, draw some very familiar memories for me of Hill. If Roy isn't an All Star this year there's something wrong.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Well the Denver announcers also claimed that they hadn't seen a Blazer team with this much confidence in ten years. By my math, that includes the teams that went to the WCF. Somebody didn't do their homework... tsk tsk.


Well, we don't know what they saw. They might not have followed the NBA until recently.

barfo


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

the game tonight was fantastic, great ball-movement, great shooting, not letting the dirty nugs bully us, I loved it. 

EXCEPT for Sergio only getting 7 MINUTES?!?! 

Jarret Jack had what like 20 or so and how about his four turnovers and getting burned by AI? At least Sergio had a steal made some shots and drove and kicked. This is rediculous. 

Next year if he's still here and neither Sergio or Rudy are getting time I'm going to want to kill Nate (not a threat, just how I would feel).


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ProZach said:


> Well the Denver announcers also claimed that they hadn't seen a Blazer team with this much confidence in ten years. By my math, that includes the teams that went to the WCF. Somebody didn't do their homework... tsk tsk.


Will to be fair, they might not have had Comcast and missed a few games 10 years ago. :biggrin:

My thought is that the Jailblazer era might have seemed longer than it really was which might have caused them to round up in their claim. Made me stop and think how long ago that WCF meltdown really was. I'm glad that our furture looks so much more brighter. :clap:


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I have to give props to Frye tonight. When we first traded for him I was excited because I have watched him many times in college and thought he would be good for the Blazers. He really hasn't done much and I have almost given up on him. I now know he can play like he did before and I'm hoping this game gets him going. Sometimes it's hard to do anything when not getting enough minutes. I'm not saying to give him anymore minutes just want Frye to contribute a little more with the minutes he does gets.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

darkhelmit54 said:


> EXCEPT for Sergio only getting 7 MINUTES?!?!
> 
> Jarret Jack had what like 20 or so and how about his four turnovers and getting burned by AI? At least Sergio had a steal made some shots and drove and kicked. This is rediculous.
> 
> Next year if he's still here and neither Sergio or Rudy are getting time I'm going to want to kill Nate (not a threat, just how I would feel).


I have no problem with the showcasing as long as it doesn't affect our winning. Sucks to be Rodriguez, though.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> I have to give props to Frye tonight. When we first traded for him I was excited because I have watched him many times in college and thought he would be good for the Blazers. He really hasn't done much and I have almost given up on him. I now know he can play like he did before and I'm hoping this game gets him going. Sometimes it's hard to do anything when not getting enough minutes. I'm not saying to give him anymore minutes just want Frye to contribute a little more with the minutes he does gets.


Frye will be a good piece if he's around when Oden/Pryz are taking all of the minutes at center.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Brandon Roy is karmic payback for all the years we had to watch opposing point guards abuse Damon Stoudamire. it's so much fun watching a team like Denver scramble to come up with some way of containing him. hell, two straight possessions they tried guarding him with Kenyon Martin at the top of the key. (two layups.) 

Outlaw just looks better and better. he is such a nice guy to bring in off the bench at power forward. it's a riot watching guys like Boozer and Martin and Milsap look completely out of their depth when Outlaw does his rise-and-shoot Micheal Jordan impersonation. 

it's like something just clicked in Outlaw's brain this year and the guy who had no handle, no passing ability and just one offensive move suddenly became a well-rounded player. I can't remember a fifth year player ever going from looking like he belonged in the NBDL to looking like a budding star so quickly. even for a high schooler.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

About 5 games ago, I was gonna make a thread about the Blazers chances of getting to .500 before the new year. I decided not to because I thought everyone would laugh at me, and I thought it was pretty crazy eventually.

I can't believe its actually happening. It's unreal.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mook said:


> it's like something just clicked in Outlaw's brain this year and the guy who had no handle, no passing ability and just one offensive move suddenly became a well-rounded player. I can't remember a fifth year player ever going from looking like he belonged in the NBDL to looking like a budding star so quickly. even for a high schooler.


I believe it was the game he got knocked in the noggin, no? He proceeded to play angry, had a huge game, and Rice kept joking that one of his teammates should give him a shot in the head before every game. Maybe someone has been doing just that? :biggrin:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

utah GS utah denver.... 4-0

that's one heck of a week. it will be interesting to see where the rankings dudes put us tomorrow :clap:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

HOLY SNIKES!!!!!! I had to work, but was getting text updates from my lady and we were up 5 after 1, 12 after 2, and 19 after 3!!! I was so excited and got to watch the final half of the 4th. Man we are ballin outta control right now. I CAN NOT wait for the game tomorrow. I am at a loss for words right now..we need to REALLY take care of business at home with our next 6 at home..cmon we can do this!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Well the Denver announcers also claimed that they hadn't seen a Blazer team with this much confidence in ten years. By my math, that includes the teams that went to the WCF. Somebody didn't do their homework... tsk tsk.


I would agree with the 10 year mark.

In the 2 games I've seen recently (@*$&^*#%*[email protected]!) they've played with a poise I haven't seen since the Clyde and Terry show. The teams that followed them were loaded with talent but suffered through experiments by inferior coaches who never got them to understand or embrace their roles in a team concept. The players had confidence in themselves, but none in the team as constructed and instructed.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Now this is fun!! Has the youngest team in the NBA (in any year) ever had a 7-game winning streak? I wonder. We may be watching history in the making. I love this team!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Sounds like a great game - I wish I'd been able to watch it. I predicted something like four straight losses for this team, always thinking "well, the next game, they're sure to stop making shots..." or something. Now I don't know what to think. Great performances, night after night. Credit to Nate, too, for finding the right roles for each player and loosening the reins a little.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

just wow I listened to the game in my sleep and I still knew we won!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

2k said:


> Time to get out of the zone
> 
> Nice seeing a guy who's both knees were in worse shape than one of Oden's get three dunks on us in a row. Even nicer seeing our offense keep pace with three dunks in row.


I thought the same thing when I was watching that.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

This was one of the few Blazer games I have been able to watch and if it is any indicator of future play, I can start to see now the outlines of what Pritchard has in mind when constructing this team. Pryzbilla did great tonight but with Oden there (and even a little of Aldridge), Martin, Anthony, and AI would not have nearly been as effective from the inside (but even so, Pryzbilla played well). It seems like all Frye really needs to do is hit the open jumper, and if he is capable of that (and tonight he was) I am not sure what may be able to stop us with Oden down low and guys like Frye and Jones on the outside. Also, every time I watch Portland it seems like Rodriguez makes his outside shots. I'm not sure if that's a strength of his but it is something I have observed. His level of play might also increase with the addition of Oden. I'm not used to Portland hitting open shots and executing. I'm not used to them beating Denver no less. I can't help but wonder if Denver was going easy on us, and we had a lot of calls go our way too but I can't help but be impressed by the way we played tonight. It's a real streak if we can win against New Orleans. Now that would be crazy.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Entity said:


> When Denver started gaining on us, I got a little nervous. Then I looked away for a moment, looked back, and I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Also, I forgot to mention Martell. I like him a lot and hope one day he could be a 17 PPG kind of guy. That'd be sick. Isn't Charles a nickname given to kids named Travis? Or was that Robert? or Bob? I had a friend named Travis and his family would always call him Robert/Charles (one of those). I never understood that. Go Blazers.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hap said:


> How they played tonight was going to speak volumes about the team.
> 
> Not many Blazer teams in the last 3-6 years has played well in Utah and Denver. For this team to beat them *both* on the road..
> 
> ...


Without our top scorer/rebounder.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Blazers2121 said:


> This is simply amazing. 7 in a row, with the next 3 games at home AND Aldridge back!
> 
> GOOD TIME TO BE A BLAZER FAN!


Next SIX games at home.

Go Blazers


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Brandon Roy reminds me more and more of Grant Hill when he was younger. Maybe not quite as athletic, but his mid range game, his ability to distribute the ball and basically run the offense as a swingman, draw some very familiar memories for me of Hill. If Roy isn't an All Star this year there's something wrong.


At the moment, we're only .500 and his numbers aren't phenomenal since he was in a major slump for a few weeks, so I wouldn't consider him a lock at the moment. If he continues this though and we're 5 games over .500 when they pick the reserves, I think he has a good chance. At least he'll be in the sophomore game (with LMA, I assume?) Sergio too maybe?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> I would agree with the 10 year mark.
> 
> In the 2 games I've seen recently (@*$&^*#%*[email protected]!) they've played with a poise I haven't seen since the Clyde and Terry show. The teams that followed them were loaded with talent but suffered through experiments by inferior coaches who never got them to understand or embrace their roles in a team concept. The players had confidence in themselves, but none in the team as constructed and instructed.


I don't know. Remember several years back when we started the season 13-18 and then we got on a roll and, at one point, won 12 games in a row? Cheeks was coach. Pippen was playing point. I think it was 2002 (we ended up losing to the Lakers in the playoffs? was it a sweep? Horry for three?) We couldn't lose. That's the last time I felt like I do now.

Go Blazers


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> We couldn't lose. That's the last time I felt like I do now.


I don't feel that way now at all. Those older teams were *good*, and we have been quite awful this year. This is a streak where I expect to start losing anytime now!

After playing a bunch of games where we "should" have lost, I fear we'll start losing games that we should win. Maybe the years of losing have started to wear me down.

iWatas


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> I have no problem with the showcasing as long as it doesn't affect our winning. Sucks to be Rodriguez, though.


Perhaps he didn't deserve more than seven minutes as he was the only Blazer with a negative +/- according to the yahoo boxscore. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=ApKGlOd3sB6gwrU.D0g12cmQvLYF?gid=2007121607

Gramps...


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Perhaps he didn't deserve more than seven minutes as he was the only Blazer with a negative +/- according to the yahoo boxscore.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=ApKGlOd3sB6gwrU.D0g12cmQvLYF?gid=2007121607
> 
> Gramps...




Sample size...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hap said:


> Someone should bring a sign that says "Hey Announcer guy, it's TRAVIS Outlaw, not Bo Outlaw"



Remember how Hubie Brown kept calling Terry Porter Kevin Porter? Kevin Duckworth Clyde Duckworth? And saying ARY-GONE?

Someone showed up at a game with a big sign:


> Hey Hubie!
> It's TERRY Porter
> KEVIN Duckworth
> Portland OREGON


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

LameR said:


> Sample size...


yep. Here's a larger sample size: Link.
:biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Remember how Hubie Brown kept calling Terry Porter Kevin Porter? Kevin Duckworth Clyde Duckworth? And saying ARY-GONE?
> 
> Someone showed up at a game with a big sign:



Yep...good times, good times.

I always thought that Hobie should've been more upfront with his senility.


----------

